# Reconditioned Receivers



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Since Accessories4less does not ship reconditioned receivers to Canada. Does anyone know if there is a reputable store that does?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Andre said:


> Since Accessories4less does not ship reconditioned receivers to Canada. Does anyone know if there is a reputable store that does?


Are you sure about that? I've got a refurb Marantz SR6003 that I got from A4L...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Email I just received:


Sorry, we can’t ship any of our receivers to Canada.



Mark Sabbarese

Sales Manager

Accessories4less, Inc.

2590 Clark Street, Suite 3

Apopka, FL 32703



407-409-8023 (Direct)

800-657-0195 extn 101

[email protected]

www.accessories4less.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you have any close friends or family in the US? I don't know any other company like accessories for less. They seem to be the only authorized seller of the refurbished gear they sell.

My sister is in Canada. Any time we want to send her something, we have to have it shipped to us, and then re-ship it. Why people can ship stuff but not a company is beyond me. Must be a tax and or constant exchange rate issue that no one wants to deal with.

Only other option I can think of is, talk to some one at accessories for less and she if their is anyway what so ever they can ship it to you. If it's because they exchange rate is always changing, you could ask if they have a pay-pal account.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

No close friends or relatives, only aquintances like you folks.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Generic said:


> . Why people can ship stuff but not a company is beyond me.


It's ordinarily a warranty coverage thing. The solution is normally to get it shipped to a border town storage company (IE sweetgrass montana for me) and then drive down there and pick it up, but the warranty status is a bit tricky.

I know A4L used to ship to canada last year; I guess the warranty issues were problematic.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Sigh. Guess I am going to Visions for full price, or live without, maybe next year.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Andre said:


> Sigh. Guess I am going to Visions for full price, or live without, maybe next year.


What about this NAD?

http://www.spearitsound.com/nad/T747.asp


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Never heard of that company. I would want Audessey so I would have to go up to a higher T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you looked at Electronics for less.ca? They are in Canada and are usually a bit cheaper than Visions.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Electronics for less NR809 $1299
Visions $998
Acceoriews4less $740 including shipping


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that you will pay shipping to Canada The Free shipping is only in the US and you would pay approximately $70 in brokerage fees and GST on top of that so the $998 from Visions is not that far off plus you get a warranty.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

ah yup. The hidden cost of NAFTA, bend over and get your bomarc missles...:spend:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to living in the great white north :spend: one of the disadvantages of living here.
Have you checked out eBay yet? that where I got my 805 and it still works great today.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Ebay scares me, especially for things that "turn on".


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive made over 260 transactions on eBay in the last 5 years and only had two problems with electronics so not a bad track record.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I am a lemon magnet...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You are protected by eBay's protection guarantee and its quite good. I had to use it once and it got resolved fast and I got my money back including shipping. The biggest issue is UPS or Fedex damaging it during shipping. But again your covered by insurance.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I will have a look then, thanks.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Keep in mind that you will pay shipping to Canada The Free shipping is only in the US and you would pay approximately $70 in brokerage fees and GST


When I ordered from A4L, I paid ~450 for the receiver + about $75 for the default shipping, which was fedex AIR. When it arrived, I did not pay any brokerage as that is part of the fedex air shipping price. I did pay GST though, which I think was around 30 bucks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Air avoids the brokerage charges, its only ground shipping that you get dinged.


----------

